# Looking For Timing Jig For Tech/27t



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Where Can I Find A Timing Tech Tool That Checks A Stock 27t Timing And Is There Information On How To Tech Them


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Which motor? If its an Epic based motor made within the last 10 years it will have a flat spot on both sides. It doesn't need a jig to tell. As long as the timing tab is in place.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

KenBajdek said:


> Which motor? If its an Epic based motor made within the last 10 years it will have a flat spot on both sides. It doesn't need a jig to tell. As long as the timing tab is in place.


DO YOU MEAN THE 3 TABS THAT HOLD THE COM AND THE STACK FROM MOVING


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I think Ken is referring to the FLAT SPOTS on the Can itself, plus the timing LOCK notch in the can + the tab on the endbell that locks it into place.

The COMMS of the later design motors also have a comm lock built into the shaft so if you try to crank the timing in the ARM it ruins the motor.

What type of motor are you trying to TECH/CHECK? (That may help)


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

What he is looking for is a jig to check to see if a comm has been cranked. The Indoor Champs, IIC and the Snowbirds all use this type of jig. It has a cylinder the arm fits into and a ring that slides over the comm and fits into the comm slots. The ring has a pointer that points to 24° advance on the cylinder. As far as I know all of these are custom made. I know twisting the comm breaks the lock but super glue will hold it. It's done all the time in slot racing where comm timing is allowed.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

We use to use a simple blade that fit the groove in the comm and sat on the groove on the stack, it was also custom made and worked pretty good. (We used it more for 19t, cause the original Chameleon motor didn't have the comm lock.)

You can look down the groove in the arm and align it with the comm and get a pretty good visual...(Kinda like looking down a gun barrel) - good enough for most races.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

ICEMAN96 said:


> Where Can I Find A Timing Tech Tool That Checks A Stock 27t Timing And Is There Information On How To Tech Them


I have what you are looking for. Call me at the shop M-F, 9-5 EST. :thumbsup:

518-452-0422


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

KSG also has one I believe. It was used at the 2007 ROAR Nats.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Guys I Got A Billet Aluminum One The Timing Can't Be Of 1 Degree


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> Thanks Guys I Got A Billet Aluminum One The Timing Can't Be Of 1 Degree


Any chance you could post pics of this thing and how it is used?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

i already sold it after understanding how easy it is to just look at a arm


----------

